# White Widow Vs White Widow



## Miracle Smoke (Aug 28, 2007)

The topic is basically how the original is pushed by the original company, while others are pushing the same strain themselves.

Say for instance greenhouse's white widow which is the original and the there's nirvana's white widow, which is better quality? There DJ's blueberry and another company that's pushing blueberry. My case is which has the better white widow, greenhouse or.......

Thx


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Aug 28, 2007)

Miracle Smoke said:


> The topic is basically how the original is pushed by the original company, while others are pushing the same strain themselves.
> 
> Say for instance greenhouse's white widow which is the original and the there's nirvana's white widow, which is better quality? There DJ's blueberry and another company that's pushing blueberry. My case is which has the better white widow, greenhouse or.......
> 
> Thx


which ever one looks more potent


----------



## FallenHero (Aug 28, 2007)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> which ever one looks more potent



what a waste of a post.

im going to go with the orginial here as while my white widow is good - it's not as good as it should be. it's from nirvana.


----------



## ladidadidadi (Aug 29, 2007)

Cannabis Seeds (Marijuana Seeds) Supplier - Top quality Dutch Seeds

Dankyyyy


----------



## MakeArtCrimes (Sep 18, 2007)

Green House is a GREAT company. Always Trust the Original!


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 20, 2007)

i too think green house are the first breeders of WW.


----------



## Token (Sep 21, 2007)

There pioneers in breeding weed, I want to see somebody grow there other big name strains like white shark white rhino haze ect.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 21, 2007)

arjones haze looked ridiculously tastey


----------



## Token (Sep 21, 2007)

There himalayan gold also


----------



## lookout (Sep 24, 2007)

It would be a great to see someone grow White Widow from different seed companys in the same grow to see if they grow the same or if one is better then the other.


----------



## Token (Sep 24, 2007)

most of the time there will be slight difference like density vigor even resin


----------



## cali-high (Sep 24, 2007)

im gonna grow Green House White Widow so ill let you know


----------



## bluntez (Sep 24, 2007)

White Widow is great weed to smoke no matter who makes it. 

 BlunTez


----------



## lilvicious420 (Sep 24, 2007)

Miracle Smoke said:


> The topic is basically how the original is pushed by the original company, while others are pushing the same strain themselves.
> 
> Say for instance greenhouse's white widow which is the original and the there's nirvana's white widow, which is better quality? There DJ's blueberry and another company that's pushing blueberry. My case is which has the better white widow, greenhouse or.......
> 
> Thx


 Go with Greenhouse!!!

I have Whitewidow from serious seed company and shantibaba which is now greenhouse seeds. the strain i'm going is shantibaba's black widow from the white widow strain currently available @ greenhouse seeds. take a look at the grow i have it should speak for itself and answer your question that you have


----------



## wafflehouselover (Sep 24, 2007)

Miracle Smoke said:


> The topic is basically how the original is pushed by the original company, while others are pushing the same strain themselves.
> 
> Say for instance greenhouse's white widow which is the original and the there's nirvana's white widow, which is better quality? There DJ's blueberry and another company that's pushing blueberry. My case is which has the better white widow, greenhouse or.......
> 
> Thx


I guess i should fill you in on the latest news. Nirvana is crap! They don't have original reciepts! Basicly to me all they do is just buy the straing and just breed it which gives problems. Like you'll have to pick out a better pheno. Hence their cheap price! My 2 cents is you take a good breeder one that knows their shit and buy those u should be golden, or as marketing would put it, you take the one with the most expensive price and u'll know you have the most original.


----------



## Gyp (Sep 27, 2007)

Originals are always better.


----------



## dduo420 (Mar 14, 2009)

Miracle Smoke said:


> The topic is basically how the original is pushed by the original company, while others are pushing the same strain themselves.
> 
> Say for instance greenhouse's white widow which is the original and the there's nirvana's white widow, which is better quality? There DJ's blueberry and another company that's pushing blueberry. My case is which has the better white widow, greenhouse or.......
> 
> Thx


Looks like greenhouse won... I guess you could pop all the seeds from nirvana and pick out the best of the crop to clone... I was just wondering the same thing... How can they (nirvana) sell 10 seeds for less than 5 seeds of the same strain (greenhouse)... thanks for this post dude


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 14, 2009)

Miracle Smoke said:


> The topic is basically how the original is pushed by the original company, while others are pushing the same strain themselves.
> 
> *Say for instance greenhouse's white widow which is the original* and the there's nirvana's white widow, which is better quality? There DJ's blueberry and another company that's pushing blueberry. My case is which has the better white widow, greenhouse or.......
> 
> Thx


 

I did not read all the messages in the thread so maybe this has already been said but Green House Seeds does NOT have the original genetics for White Widow. Green House Seeds did market the original White Widow but it was Shantibabas and when he split from Green House Seeds he took his White Widow with him so ever since the original number of seeds Green House had in stock were sold everything from that time on has been, like other breeders White Widow, a knockoff and NOT the original genetics. 

If you want the original genetics you need to purchase from Mr. Nice Seeds, Shantibaba owns Mr. Nice Seeds, or a seedbank that handles Mr. Nice Seeds and pick Black Widow. 

Black Widow is what Shantibaba renamed the original White Widow after he split from Green House Seeds. 

Some seedbanks have made knockoffs they call Black Widow but just like all the White Widow knockoffs they are not the original genetics either.


----------



## shefsmoke (Mar 14, 2009)

I have this White Widow if you want to check up on my grow I think its wonderful.
*G13 Labs White Widow Feminized*


*Feminised Indica/Sativa 
Flowering: 50 - 65 days 
Yield: High
Height: 110 - 150 cm *

The White Widow is one of the most if not the most famous names in the world of cannabis seeds strains. While this is partly due to her memorable name, speed, yield and stunningly ultra-thick resin coating have a lot more to do with it! A Mostly-Indica strain, with sweet, strong, acrid smoke that imparts a hammering stone.


----------



## dduo420 (Mar 14, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> I did not read all the messages in the thread so maybe this has already been said but Green House Seeds does NOT have the original genetics for White Widow. Green House Seeds did market the original White Widow but it was Shantibabas and when he split from Green House Seeds he took his White Widow with him so ever since the original number of seeds Green House had in stock were sold everything from that time on has been, like other breeders White Widow, a knockoff and NOT the original genetics.
> 
> If you want the original genetics you need to purchase from Mr. Nice Seeds, Shantibaba owns Mr. Nice Seeds, or a seedbank that handles Mr. Nice Seeds and pick Black Widow.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info dude!


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 14, 2009)

dduo420 said:


> Thanks for the info dude!


 
You are more than welcome.


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 14, 2009)

I just ordered seedsman WW anyone grown it?


----------



## messycan (Mar 14, 2009)

The true father of White Widow is Ingemar. He gave the genetics to Green House. 

http://www.sjamaan.com/forum/display_topic_threads.asp?ForumID=11&TopicID=2988&PagePosition=1


> Grow? How is the Green house white widow? do they have the same one?
> Ingemar: Yes it´s the same one. I gave Arjan the genetics and the name years ago he is the only one that has permission to use the name and genetics


----------



## messycan (Mar 14, 2009)

Here are a few pics of my greenhouse white widow at 33 days flower:


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Mar 17, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> I did not read all the messages in the thread so maybe this has already been said but Green House Seeds does NOT have the original genetics for White Widow. Green House Seeds did market the original White Widow but it was Shantibabas and when he split from Green House Seeds he took his White Widow with him so ever since the original number of seeds Green House had in stock were sold everything from that time on has been, like other breeders White Widow, a knockoff and NOT the original genetics.
> 
> If you want the original genetics you need to purchase from Mr. Nice Seeds, Shantibaba owns Mr. Nice Seeds, or a seedbank that handles Mr. Nice Seeds and pick Black Widow.
> 
> ...


 

i agree with most of this
i dont get why people always say that shantibaba is Mr nice seeds tho. mr nice of mr nice seeds is howard marks. its his photo on the seeds. shani and neville also are part of the company, and both of them put thier stock into mr nice seeds, but the company is much more than shanti, its a 3 way thing.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, every seasoned grower knows that there is the chance that from the very best of plants, strains, and mothers, you can end up with a disappointing out come, however on the other hand you can also by chance end up with what many would call the "Holy Grail" in genetic output. I believe that is exactly what happened to me. I too ordered from multiple seed banks not knowing who would have the better pick. 
All ordered were WW. From Nirvana however, I ended up with a single mother out of 5 females from 10 seeds (good ratio) that was something special. What I got, was a typical looking female WW, that grew just slightly faster than the rest, but produced much better quality and quantity. The better part was when the entire grow room was invaded by a killer mold and root mite at the same time, and this female was unfazed. It is obvious that there can be many factors that play into what and why you have what you have however, this plant was cloned and seeded and the off spring still held these genetic traits. I cant say it is far better than any other seed banks WW simply because I have not done the leg work myself but everyone else who has, and also has tried the "holy mother" speaks for me! Its special! 

Thanks Nirvana!!!


----------



## holmes (Apr 6, 2009)

i think mr. nice black widow is the original widow.


----------



## jordisgarden (Apr 9, 2009)

white widow is a kick ass plant. and easy to grow to boot


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 9, 2009)

holmes said:


> i think mr. nice black widow is the original widow.


 

That is correct, Shantibaba is the owner/head breeder for Mr. Nice Seeds and Shantibaba was working with Green House Seeds when he created White Widow. 

When Shantibaba left Green House Seeds he took his genetic line with him and opened Mr. Nice Seeds and renamed White Widow Black Widow. 

If you want to be positive that you get the real deal, the Real McCoy White Widow you need to purchase Mr. Nice Black Widow seeds. 

Most &#8216;White Widow&#8217; is nothing more than a knockoff.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 9, 2009)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> i dont get why people always say that shantibaba *is Mr nice seeds* tho. mr nice of mr nice seeds is howard marks.
> 
> 
> > I would say it is because of the following:
> ...


----------



## Mcgician (Apr 9, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> That is correct, Shantibaba is the owner/head breeder for Mr. Nice Seeds and Shantibaba was working with Green House Seeds when he created White Widow.
> 
> When Shantibaba left Green House Seeds he took his genetic line with him and opened Mr. Nice Seeds and renamed White Widow Black Widow.
> 
> ...


How did you come across this knowlege Swami? We peons need enlightenment. Thanks.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 9, 2009)

Mcgician said:


> How did you come across this knowlege Swami? We peons need enlightenment. Thanks.


 

I have done this for roughly 37 years. I am retired and it is as much of a hobby for me as is golf and water-skiing and snow skiing. I research as much as I can and I follow Cup winners and breeders like I follow runningbacks and quarterbacks through college and through their pro careers and like I follow PGA golfers etc. 

I will never claim to know everything but because of that I do tend to know more than most people.


----------



## Mcgician (Apr 9, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> I have done this for roughly 37 years. I am retired and it is as much of a hobby for me as is golf and water-skiing and snow skiing. I research as much as I can and I follow Cup winners and breeders like I follow runningbacks and quarterbacks through college and through their pro careers and like I follow PGA golfers etc.
> 
> I will never claim to know everything but because of that I do tend to know more than most people.


Your knowlege and humbleness are noted. I need no more convincing. I'm sure you know what you're talking about. Thanks for the tip. +rep


----------



## dannyking (Apr 9, 2009)

Miracle Smoke said:


> The topic is basically how the original is pushed by the original company, while others are pushing the same strain themselves.
> 
> Say for instance greenhouse's white widow which is the original and the there's nirvana's white widow, which is better quality? There DJ's blueberry and another company that's pushing blueberry. My case is which has the better white widow, greenhouse or.......
> 
> Thx


Greenhouse's White Widow is not the original. In fact Mr Nice Seed's Black Widow is the origional Cup winning genetics.

http://www.mrnice.nl/dhtml/strains.php?id=16


----------



## holmes (Apr 10, 2009)

what about de sjaaman? 

is his white widow a copy cat, or F2's?


----------



## DillWeed (Apr 11, 2009)

I just harvested some Greenhouse White Widow and am more than happy with the results. Check my signature below for pics and all that good stuff.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 11, 2009)

holmes said:


> what about de sjaaman?
> 
> is his white widow a copy cat, or F2's?


 
It is a knockoff. I am not saying it is not good, though I do not know because I have not tried it, but it is not the original genetics. 

Ingmar claims to be the original breeder but was not the one who won the Cup with it. Some people believe him and many dispute his claim. 

The logic goes why would he create such a spectacular strain and not enter it into competition and allow someone else to capitalize on his work and name and only sell seeds of what would naturally be believed to be knockoffs? 

It is illogical for someone to not capitalize on their efforts. 

Regardless of if his claims are true or not the genetics that won the Cup came from Shantibaba so original or not they are the Cup winning genetics. 

Some knockoffs are really pretty good and some are just good but if you want the real deal you need to find Mr. Nice's Black Widow.


----------



## bakinville (Apr 11, 2009)

brick, you hit the nail on the head..also, for all you haze lovers out there, shantibaba is the haze master, no one knows hazes like him..peace


----------



## holmes (Apr 11, 2009)

maybe this is slightly off topic, shantibabbas medicine man. anyone ever try?
its some afghani x white widow
its supposed to be potent potent
also goes under white rhino


----------



## holmes (Apr 11, 2009)

o and thanks for the de sjaaman info, it makes sense what you say, we will never know, everyone seems to love mr. nice stuff. almost impossible to purchase the white strains from him


----------



## DownOnWax (Apr 11, 2009)

Greenhouse Seeds is by far my favorite.

I always get good results when I use their seeds and everyone of their strains is great. They are really not that expensive either. So yeah on this one especially I say go with the original!


----------



## pinkus (Apr 11, 2009)

clones aren't mutually exclusive. they go where you take them, as much as you take them. since the break-up of GH with apparently several ex-employees being so bitter, don't you think with a green house full of clones (even the males) some may "walk away". 

just a thought.


----------



## pinkus (Apr 11, 2009)

http://boards.cannabis.com/advanced-techniques/153129-shantibaba-explains-bit-history.html


thinking about this made me google. check out what he says about his back-ups.


----------



## Lockdown420 (May 31, 2009)

FallenHero said:


> what a waste of a post.
> 
> im going to go with the orginial here as while my white widow is good - it's not as good as it should be. it's from nirvana.


 This isnt a wasted post i wan't to know the same question. I have Green House Widow seeds i went with them because thee are the original breeders. I,ve smoked whats supposed to be white widow but half the time i barly get a buzz.Its the old looks good smells good but don't do shit.


----------



## rural hick (Jul 22, 2009)

i got mine from marijuana-seeds nl. i will let you know..


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jul 22, 2009)

nirvana also has their top strains... ive heard nothing but good stuff from their bubblecious, aurora indica, raspberry cough. low ryder


----------



## Cyproz (Jul 22, 2009)

MakeArtCrimes said:


> Green House is a GREAT company. Always Trust the Original!


ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
ahhahahahahahhahahhahahhahahahhahahahhahah 
get the fuck outta here o god what a comedian lol. always trust the original lol. arjan runs that shit of a company now and he did not make the original.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 22, 2009)

i did 2 pax of duch passion reg. white widow seeds couple yrs ago and got huge yields and very hashy sweet tastin weed.


----------



## dirty30 (Jul 30, 2009)

yea itl b gud to see wat one cum owt beta


----------



## RasDan (Aug 4, 2009)

rural hick said:


> i got mine from marijuana-seeds nl. i will let you know..


Thats where I got mine and I have to say this is the most amazing plant Ive seen much less ever grown. Its about 4 to 10 days untell I chop the top half of the plant. Ill let the bottom buds fatten up for about two weeks and Ill ether pull her or reveg her. The buds on this plant are bigger, have the less leaf and the most crystals of anything Ive ever seen. These buds look much better then the pic on there site!!


----------



## cookin (Aug 5, 2009)

pinkus said:


> http://boards.cannabis.com/advanced-techniques/153129-shantibaba-explains-bit-history.html
> 
> 
> thinking about this made me google. check out what he says about his back-ups.


nice find pinkus, interesting to see that shanti thinks simon is just about the only breeder who matches his work ethic.


----------



## smalltownDill (Aug 14, 2009)

ladidadidadi said:


> Cannabis Seeds (Marijuana Seeds) Supplier - Top quality Dutch Seeds
> 
> Dankyyyy


is that place even legit


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Aug 14, 2009)

my widow is an F2 knockoff from bcseedking....I'd put it up against ANY widow! the 'cherry pez' is the shiznaticus rex! it makes believers! and it's my favorite smell EVER! there may be some pheno, from the original guy(ingemar? shanti?) that is a little better, but I doubt it, 'cause cherry pez really kicks some serious ass for being only 40%sativa.


----------



## cookin (Aug 15, 2009)

hillbilly that cherry widow sounds bomb, seen it mentioned a few times, how rare is it?


----------



## Nemo7788 (Aug 15, 2009)

I got some widows in the works right now from none other than........hold your breath....bcseeds. I'm still in veg though but they look to be legit so far. I so feel like I'm treading uncharted waters so I've had my fingers crossed this entire grow haha. I'm gonna try another companies' version someday to compare the results. If this goes good I may be immortalized as the young buck who wasn't scared to give bcseeds a shot lol haha maybe not but I can always dream.....


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Aug 15, 2009)

the name of the game is PHENOS...you get your pheno, you clone the livin' shit out of it. it's that simple...the only problem is the time it takes. I bet that any joe schmo F2 seed pack will contain at least one keeper(often more), and at least one of those will be damn close to the 'original'...the beauty of the F2 is variety. I can dissect a strain for a favored trait. a good example would be 'super star' by delta 9. you can take 'established' strains in any direction...it just takes time, and imagination...I'm also not a big believer in clone only: sure the original is a one of a kind, but after it's been backcrossed, a very close pheno can be found. also, it doesn't mean it's the end all- be all of that strain;again, super star being better than the original sensi star. my money is on pheno's of my personal crosses, like mungo jerry- she's not gonna' be the fastest, highest, biggest or whatever..what she is- UNIQUE- one of a kind...not bad all 'round; but exceptional taste. I like having something no one else has. kinda' makes me feel special.


----------



## couchlock907 (Nov 13, 2009)

grew some regular seeds from dutch passion WW it was okay i guess it depends on the pheno! I liked their Oasis better!


----------



## couchlock907 (Nov 13, 2009)

i feel that way about my dashboard couchlock x sailors spice


----------



## indica44 (Nov 29, 2009)

Isnt mr nice black widow the original white widow from greenhouse correct if I am wrong of course


----------



## GHOPZZ (Nov 29, 2009)

what about seedsman white widow? has anyone smoked or grown this strain out? is it the shit?


----------



## JoeCa1i (Nov 29, 2009)

_Try dutch passions WW,they got great genetics._


----------



## couchlock907 (Nov 29, 2009)

grew a pheno from dutch passion it was ok! i call it the 51fakeout cuz it looks frosty smell good but doesnt quite do it for me their Oasis was far more potent even the though there was a considerable difference in thc example oasis 12.3 widow from dp 18.4 or somthing,anyway oasis was beter! to each his own though!


----------



## FreddieMercury (Nov 29, 2009)

i ordered my seeds from http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/white-widow-max.html
it was my first grow ever,
it was extremely potent, knocked me on my ass with 2-3 hits, 

i heard MR NICE has the original White Widow, but he renamed it "Black Widow"

there is a lot of WW strains out there, alot of them are really good,
some better then others, it has alot 2 do with how u grow them,

good luck chosing ur strain bro


----------



## superdave5 (Nov 29, 2009)

My advatar is Nirvana White Widow grown last grow


----------



## GHOPZZ (Nov 30, 2009)

seedsman white widow anyone?


----------



## hydgrow (Nov 30, 2009)

GHOPZZ said:


> seedsman white widow anyone?



I bought 5 from the tude's piknmix all 5 germed and grew one was a foxtailing, airy nightmare! I would buy em again though great high and taste was spicy from all 4 of them


----------



## DubsFan (Nov 30, 2009)

hydgrow said:


> I bought 5 from the tude's piknmix all 5 germed and grew one was a foxtailing, airy nightmare! I would buy em again though great high and taste was spicy from all 4 of them


Dutch Passion WW is a cola monster. That's an outdoor one in my avitar.


----------



## jackdirty (Dec 28, 2009)

i like g13 labs ww its the smelliest plant i have in my room!


----------



## zipshank420 (Mar 6, 2010)

or mabey some chocolate chunk or dum truck or mabey even some g13 mutha fuckas that would be dope as shit


----------



## dirtnap411 (Mar 6, 2010)

jackdirty said:


> i like g13 labs ww its the smelliest plant i have in my room!


I just started germing a G13 WW


----------



## streetlegal (Mar 7, 2010)

Brick Top said:


> I did not read all the messages in the thread so maybe this has already been said but Green House Seeds does NOT have the original genetics for White Widow. Green House Seeds did market the original White Widow but it was Shantibabas and when he split from Green House Seeds he took his White Widow with him so ever since the original number of seeds Green House had in stock were sold everything from that time on has been, like other breeders White Widow, a knockoff and NOT the original genetics.
> 
> If you want the original genetics you need to purchase from Mr. Nice Seeds, Shantibaba owns Mr. Nice Seeds, or a seedbank that handles Mr. Nice Seeds and pick Black Widow.
> 
> ...


 make sure u read this bunch of dumb fecks on the first page..man, makes me sick..

Shantibaba aka Scott Blakey, go to youtube, type 'who is scott blakey'..

Shanti bred all the cup winners.. great white shark, white rhino, white widow, super silver haze, la nina..etc etc
he has the original parents NOT ghs, they have no parents, thats why they only sell femmed shit, they DONT breed..


----------



## cannofbliss (May 20, 2010)

Gyp said:


> Originals are always better.


was it seen correctly on that breeders pack of greenhouse seeds say the thc content for their breed 12%?????? wtf????

just looking at them(even through the low res photo and casing theyre in, they dont even look like original ww seeds.


----------



## ocddave (Jun 15, 2010)

It is my understanding that Mr Nice, or the guy running it, is the originator of the White Widow. He split off from Greenhouse and has renamed it Black Widow. On the Mr Nice website, it clearly states that it is the parent seed of the White Widow. To me, if it is the parent seed, then it is the White Widow. I personally went with purchasing from Mr Nice because I want seeds from the creator. Money is no option for quality. Hope this helps, even though I just noticed it was already answered.


----------



## F. Dupp (Aug 7, 2010)

I bought 1 pick n mix Seedsman WW. It is fucking awesome. I dont know how many pheno's there are of this strain, but I got a keeper. Big, dense, crystally nugs from top to bottom. The clones I took from this plant rooted faster than the other 10 strains I am running, and they are outgrowing everything else I have at 2 1/2 weeks of veg. I would highly recommend this strain regardless of who has the original genetics. The only downside is that it smells somewhat like candy with a dirty jockstrap aftersmell.


----------



## gotthat (Aug 7, 2010)

black widow


----------



## Tagh (Aug 7, 2010)

holmes said:


> maybe this is slightly off topic, shantibabbas medicine man. anyone ever try?
> its some afghani x white widow
> its supposed to be potent potent
> also goes under white rhino


Yes that would be the Original White Rhino, along with Great White Shark(White Widow X Skunk #1) renamed Shark Shock, and El Nino(White Widow X Haze) renamed La Nina.
Shanti also has the Original Super Silver Haze Parents another one that Greenhouse(Arjan) claims.


----------



## formfactor (Sep 25, 2010)

I recently finished a grow of Ww from m-seeds.nl. Out of 10 seeds 2 were females, and very very different. 1 was a fruity smelling tasting thicker airy buds with very few leafs. Lots of trichs. The other was a smell and taste i had never tried before. A sweet skunky, almost chemically smell and taste. VERY leafy, very unique, andquite dense extremely skunky smelling. Lots of people said it was the best shit they had ever tried. 

Very strange how different the 2 plants were, but I cloned the shit out of them, and was quite happy with the results. I figured the skunky stuff was some kind of genetic fluke, it was goofy.

I am going to try nirvanas feminized strain and see if I get any more keepers.


----------



## couchlock907 (Sep 25, 2010)

bullshit Dutch passions was 51foolya!looked good smelled good but you didnt get u high!


----------



## formfactor (Sep 27, 2010)

Had I seen this thread I would have chosen that mrnice black widow.


----------



## Unnk (Sep 27, 2010)

shanti was in GHS then left GHS white widow now isnt true white widow shanti hoped on with mr nice and renamed all the whites


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 27, 2010)

im giving this a try got two two week old seedlings first time i never gre widow before everyone seemed to be growing same widow so i thought i give them someting to compare with 

what you guys think
1Luv

*De Sjamaan - White Widow (Regular)*

 

Since White Widow® placed 1st, in the High Times cannabis Cup bio category 1995. White Widow has become an infamous breed in the world of cannabis. A variety of White widow can be found in almost any coffee shop in Amsterdam & the rest of the Netherlands. The most rewarded cannabis plant of recent years in Holland. White Widow is a compact marijuana plant of medium height. It caries killers crystals, the plants of THC glands, even on big parts of the fan leaves. A very soft smoke and great "high". White widow is really blessed. It is the most wanted marihuana plant to grow.
Highlife cup 2006 3rd prize Seeds bio 
Highlife cup 2005 3rd prize Growshop bio 
Highlife cup 2004 3rd prize Growshop bio 
Highlife cup 2004 2nd prize Growshop outdoors 
Highlife cup 2003 2nd prize Growshop hydro 
Highlife cup 2003 1st prize Coffeeshop hydro 
Highlife cup 2003 3rd prize Growshop bio 
Highlife cup 1999 2nd prize Growshop hydro 
Highlife cup 1999 2nd prize Coffeeshop bio 
High Times cup 1998 3rd prize bio 
High Times cup 1996 1st prize Nederhash (Hashish made from White Widow) 
High Times cup 1995 1st prize cannabis 
High Times cup 1995 1st prize bio 
High Times cup 1995 2nd prize bio
Are you ready to discover why White Widow has won all these awards?
Type: Brazilian and South Indian: Sativa/Indica 60/40 
Indoor flowering: 56-70 days 
Outdoor flowering time: 70 to 84 days or end of October 
Indoor yield: up to 500 grams per m2 
Buzz: even body head 
Taste/Smell: fresh, fruity, floral 
Winner of 14 cannabis cups.


----------



## LordStoner (Nov 24, 2010)

I didnt do any research before hand and purchased from

http://whitewidowseeds.com/index.php

anyone know of the quality?


----------



## batters21 (Nov 26, 2010)

i like how theres a dozen replys on, "i think" 'black widow, mr nice, hes the real breader', 'i heard mr nice has the origal genetics'. perhaps you could read the thread before everyone post the same that was posted on the previous page.

cant wait to purchase mr nice's black widow. in the meantime i have seedman white widow in veg. not the real deal, but one of the better "value for money" plants i here. looking good in veg, took well to topping (only my first grow so i didnt know what i was doing), hopefully it will look the goods in flower i will let you's know.


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 26, 2010)

batters21 said:


> i like how theres a dozen replys on, "i think" 'black widow, mr nice, hes the real breader', 'i heard mr nice has the origal genetics'. perhaps you could read the thread before everyone post the same that was posted on the previous page.
> 
> cant wait to purchase mr nice's black widow. in the meantime i have seedman white widow in veg. not the real deal, but one of the better "value for money" plants i here. looking good in veg, took well to topping (only my first grow so i didnt know what i was doing), hopefully it will look the goods in flower i will let you's know.


seedsman seeds genetics are great good for beginner's grow...they are very reliable and cheap. id choose it all day over nirvana. i see seedsman as a generic strain grew out white widow, nl, hawaiian skunk came out dank. but of course cant beat the original.


----------



## DemontauruS (Apr 16, 2011)

How was your luck with whitewidowseeds.com - i loved everything i got thru them - whos behind that site, because their strains are sick as HELLL!


----------



## campoe (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello all and just want to add my personal wisdom. I recently bought ww from Green house and from Nirvana. I am planing to grow them simultaneously under same conditions and compare for all of you that wish someone did what i am doing. The first to pop was Green house. Nirvana is taking a little longer and i encounterd some handling problems. But, Nirvana does not seem to pop so easily. I will keep on writing for all of you later. So ffar (talking about performance) Green House is winning but, it is too early to decide. To reduce guessing and due to limited space i will be growing hydroponically under 400w hps only two plants from feminized seeds. Oh btw The attitude sold me the seeds and beleve it or not i sent the cash and they sent the seeds no worries no problems and the sent me 5 extra free feminized seeds and a grinder. Price wise i have to say Nirvana is much lower than Green House but that should not be taken into consideration. I have had Amsterdam WW and thats the reason for m e to get this strand. Keep on coming over and check my progress. Hope this helps.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 27, 2011)

Almost an equally waste of post.

As the 1st guy responded. You wont know until you grow the plant.


FallenHero said:


> what a waste of a post.
> 
> im going to go with the orginial here as while my white widow is good - it's not as good as it should be. it's from nirvana.


----------



## kushinabush (Sep 29, 2011)

wafflehouselover said:


> I guess i should fill you in on the latest news. Nirvana is crap! They don't have original reciepts! Basicly to me all they do is just buy the straing and just breed it which gives problems. Like you'll have to pick out a better pheno. Hence their cheap price! My 2 cents is you take a good breeder one that knows their shit and buy those u should be golden, or as marketing would put it, you take the one with the most expensive price and u'll know you have the most original.


your full of ish


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 29, 2011)

White Widow, the original WW is now called Black widow, breed by Mr nice and Shantibaba. i just posted a thread on this topic last week. this question i bet pops up once a month with all the confusion surrounding the original strain. if the original White Widow is what you are looking for, get this one: http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mr-nice-black-widow/prod_1232.html this is the one i have searched for. and to my knowledge it is thee original strain from 1995.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 29, 2011)

campoe said:


> Hello all and just want to add my personal wisdom. I recently bought ww from Green house and from Nirvana. I am planing to grow them simultaneously under same conditions and compare for all of you that wish someone did what i am doing. The first to pop was Green house. Nirvana is taking a little longer and i encounterd some handling problems. But, Nirvana does not seem to pop so easily. I will keep on writing for all of you later. So ffar (talking about performance) Green House is winning but, it is too early to decide. To reduce guessing and due to limited space i will be growing hydroponically under 400w hps only two plants from feminized seeds. Oh btw The attitude sold me the seeds and beleve it or not i sent the cash and they sent the seeds no worries no problems and the sent me 5 extra free feminized seeds and a grinder. Price wise i have to say Nirvana is much lower than Green House but that should not be taken into consideration. I have had Amsterdam WW and thats the reason for m e to get this strand. Keep on coming over and check my progress. Hope this helps.


am i the ONLY one who gets hella erked when someone says "strand" instead of what it actually is, a strain!!! ??? makes the hairs on my neck stand on end, i don't know why, just does!


----------



## Boooman (Dec 31, 2012)

Nirvana's a far superior strain, quality, weight, smell everything is better than GH, trust me I've ran both side by side and everyone that tried both strains, liked nirvana's better!! I bought tens gh seeds, female, and only three nirvana's and every nirvana one was better! Also they grow more uniform with far less problems then gh. Both did the trick but you'll be happier and do less with nirvana


----------



## bob Sanchez (Dec 31, 2012)

White widow from seedsman is awesome... Sativa dominant


----------



## jessica d (Jan 2, 2013)

yup bob knows best seedsman and mr nice r the best


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 8, 2013)

Got a Seeds Man White Widow about 45 days from seed. Started out as the smallest of the "big three" that I'm currently growing, and is now the most vigorous by a stretch.
Responded SUPER WELL to a F.I.M cut and some LSTing! Seems like growth exploded afterwards! If I didn't have 3 more WW seedlings, and 3 more Seeds Man White Widow beans, I'd clone it or maybe even make it a mother!
I'll comment back midway thru and after flowering and let you know what my Seedsman White Widow experience was like. Pics of it in the sig. Grew it with mostly CFLs, but upgraded to a pair of 150w HPS systems about a week ago!

I wish I knew that Mr.Nice Black Widow what the "original" White Widow. I've had both White Widow and Black Widow in The Netherlands and the only thing the two seem to have in common to me is they both have Widow in the name.
White Widow could be found at almost every coffeeshop and would cost like 7/8euro a gram. The high is awesome of course but it's no Black Widow.
Black Widow wasn't so easy to find, and was like 11/12euro a gram. The high is quite possible second to none...I'm talking one hit high with a seasoned smoker.
I be I've had a few different White Widow varieties in my little over a year abroad, but never thought that each White Widow might be from a different breeder, bcuz I wasn't where I am today with all of this..I don't rememeber noticing any difference in White Widows I've smoked...But I never really thought twice about it either soo....
We'll see how Seeds Man smokes in a couple months.

But the White Widow and Black Widow that I know are too ENTIRELY different highs. One is great(WW). And one is WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON RIGHT NOW GOOD lol


----------



## dre8791 (Apr 17, 2013)

The same exact strain I have.


----------

